# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  Mr. B Unnikrishnan - Visits FK and answers FKites queries. See Page 11

## John Raj

Moving further from the days of a group of Movie-buffs interacting and  involving in movie discussions, the scope of film forums have also  increased. Identifying the new taste of enthusiasts who are the life and  breath of *FORUMKERALAM (FK)*, we are starting a new section: *FK HOT SEAT*  from September 4, 2010.

We will invite celebrities from the Cinema world to the *HOT SEAT* on a  regular basis. Our members can interact with these celebrities and also  ask them questions related with their works, career and the industry. We  hope that it will be a great opportunity for aspiring filmmakers and  movie-lovers of this Forum. 

While participating in this discussion, we hope our members will  strictly follow the rules mentioned below. 

* Please avoid personal and insulting questions 
* Questions should be sharp and relevant
* Avoid provocative questions.
* Behave in a polished manner in tune with the reputation of our FK

Thanks and Regards 
*Team FK*

 
*So Lets Welcome our first celebrity to the HOT SEAT

* *Mr. B Unnikrishnan*

President: FEFKA

*Filmography*

Jalamarmaram[1999] - Writer
 Cover Story[2000] -  Writer
Shivam[2002] - Writer
The Tiger[2005] - Writer
Smart city[2006] - Writer,Director
Madambi[2008] - Writer,Director
IG[2009] - Writer,Director
Aviramam(Keralacafe)[2009] - Writer,Director
Pramani[2010] - Writer, Director
The Thriller on post production work...

----------


## Saaradhi

*Hi sir,, Happy to see u here, my first question is.....*

*U made films with all superstars like mohanlal,mammootty,suresh gopi, even now with prithvi, do u think that the superstardom is a barrier to make a realistic movie???*

*Hi sir,

My next question is to the writer in u, 

what is your opinion about the suction of stardom now a days by the writers?
(ezhuthukaar ethramaathram thaarangalude super-thaara padhavi chooshanam cheyyunnu)

whether the writers make use of the stardom at a level only for the commercial sake?*

*Sir,

My third question,

Now a days,Tamil industries going for more realistic films in low budget and these all becoming commercial success too, why cant malayalam industry too cant consider such treatment?

Even other Indian film industries too appraising malayalam films as having good themes....Is that suits now???
*
 :Clover:

----------


## samsha22

Hi Mr.Unnikrishnan, welcome to Forum Keralam.
Of your scripts,my favourite movie is "The Tiger". Where did you get the spark of that script from? was it inspired from any real life incidents?

----------


## Ron

*Hi Mr. Unnikrishnan, Wishing all the very best and all success for you and Thriller. Eagerly waiting for Thriller. Posters all adipoli..

One of my fav. character is Solomon in Vargam. Love to see a simillar firebrand role of Prithvi. Can i expect a simillar role in Thriller?*

----------


## Saathan

hello sir....

my questions:

why did you select Prithviraj for Thriller?

I heard that Thriller releasing on  oct 29th? If it is true it will clash with Amal Neerads Anwar which also have Prithviraj as hero. Do you think it is a good idea?

what do you call yourself? writer or director?

----------


## Ron

*How is the marketing of the film? Are you all making use of the new medias? simillar to how the Puthiya mukham team did?

Can I expect a power packed movie?

When is the releasing date? Hope Thriller won't clash with Anwar.*

----------


## ballu

dear sir 

what's stopping the new age film makers of malayalam cinema which includes you from making out of the box cinema when u had extra ordinary talented actors in your hands (mohan lal in madambi and mammooty in pramani)?
why couldn't you write scripts exploiting their real potential ?

do you think it was right on your part when you made a comment like" the actor in tilakan is dead" considering he is one of the gifted actors of malayalam cinema ?

HI sir

many members in this forum thinks that the quality of malayalam cinema is tremendously going down. 
what according to you is the factor responsible for this change.
is it lack of creative film makers or changing phase of movie buffs ?

----------


## PARAMU

Dear Unnikrishnan,

If  I tell there was no story in pramani and that was the main draw back of that fim, can you oppose it?

In your films aviramam from kerala cafe, madambi and smart city were good films

----------


## bhat

hi sir,i am a native of tripunithura and i was very happy when i came to know that a prolific director like you also reside in the same place......i would like to ask you whether you are purposely trying to make ur new movie'the thriller' higly stylish and modern as you were criticised for your old fashioned narration in 'pramani'????

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

Welcome to FK:
My Question is
*The director is definitely the captain of the ship as far as a movie is concerned. But recently, some actors complained that Superstars are interfering in scripts and other aspects of the movie. 
How far is this true? Did you go for such compromises?
As a writer director what was ur experience with the Super stars?*

----------


## Krrish

Hallo Unnikrishnan sir, Welcome to ForumKerala. Thaangal kooduthalum cheythittu ullath Political/Action movies aanu. Thaangalude Samvidhaanathil oru humor based padam pratheekshikaamo? Also Thaankalude ith vare ulla chitrangalil thaangalku ettavum ishtapetta Gaanam ethanu?

----------


## swiss

*sir, my question is , in all of your previous ventures you,yourself handling the script part.in future there is any chance to consider the scripts from other writers? how will you encourage new writers and people whoever wants to enter in to the field of direction? if you will get a thrilling story from outside ,you will make a film with that script?*

----------


## Munaf ikka

why pramani after madambi??.............

----------


## Safal

*Hi sir welcome......
My qn.
Your two recent films (except the movie in Kerala cafe) are told in a backgorund of a village... and in The Thriller you have changed your track? why?
 second qn..
you worked with all the three superstars... what difference you have found in these superstars?*

Which are the new movies in pipeline?

*Did you faced any writers block or any other problems during the shooting of your films?*

----------


## Makarand

Hello Sir..Pretty much privileged to have you in our hot seat..!!  :Good: 

1. a) What's your comment on all the hoopla revolving the plot of your latest movie 'The Thriller'? 
    b) What sort of an effect does it make on a yet to be released movie - Favorable or adverse? 
c) In your opinion, should the writers and film makers be given liberty to come up with their own investigation regarding case files that haven't been yet closed (ref: Crime File)?

2. What is your opinion regarding the astronomical rise in satellite right rates? The latest buzz is that your new movie has fetched around 1.42 crores, breaking some existing records. Shouldn't this be a wake up call for our potential film makers? Else in the future, will they give more priority to satisfy the household viewers better than its theatrical run and revenue?

3. These days, instead of speaking on cinema and related attributes, our film makers (be an actor, technician, producer, distributor, exhibitor or even a labourer) have nothing to say other than their uncertainties in the field of cinema. In your opinion, does this sort of an uncertainty really exist? Don't you think our aspirant new bloods may become more hesitant to step in if such a hostile situation prevails hereafter?

4. How did you feel when 'Annu Mazhayayirunnu' was flooded with more than 5 sate awards? It gained you 100 times better repute than what you had gathered from the film industry till then. However, we couldn't find any of such endeavors later on the miniscreen other than being a judge in Best Citizen Journalist. Why? Can we expect another one in the near future?

5. Other than 'Cover story', you haven't dealt with a movie exclusively for the press. Do have any of such pipe dreams?

Thank You very much Sir..Eagerly waiting for the release of 'The Thriller'..!! All the best.

----------


## Rachu

Dear Sir,
Welcome to FK...

My Question is..
Do u propose to write script for other directors? What is ur next project?

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> *Hi sir,, Happy to see u here, my first question is.....*
> 
> *U made films with all superstars like mohanlal,mammootty,suresh gopi, even now with prithvi, do u think that the superstardom is a barrier to make a realistic movie???*


Well, the answer is both yes and no; the very concept of the superstar itself is very unrealistic and "larger than life." So when you make a film relying on the super star value( an imaginary value), the film becomes unrealistic. But our superstars are great actors too. if you make use of them that way, you end up making a "realistic' ( again, a dubious category) film.

----------


## Jason

Dear Unnikrishnan Sir..

I like both your movies Madambi, Pramani...But why did u think of making Pramani in the same style and story of Madambi? Didn't you notice the similarity of the two movies or did u find them as two different type of movies...

This is for my own TV thread... Which channel has bought your movie Pramani and upcoming movie Thriller??

----------


## Brother

Welcome to Forum kerala.
All the best for your new project  thriller

Madamabiyil ulla.. fan base aya..(parunthinte chirakarium polathe dialogues)vendayirunnu ennu pinnedeppolenkilum thonniyittundo?

----------


## mmm

Hi Unni Sir,

*Malayala Cinemak innu pazhaya avesham prekshakanil ethikkan patunnilla ennath satyam alle?
*
Ente kudumbathinte cinema abhiruchi mariyath "Fans Associations" sajeevamayathinu  sesham aanu ennu vyakthamayi parayan kazhiyum. 

Cinema "fans'inu vendi matram aayathode sadharana prekshakanu malayala cinemayodulla avesham nasichu.

*Thara aradhanayude athiprasaram prekshakane matram alla, tharangaleyum ningale pole ulla cinemapravarthakareyum badhichu ennu paranjal nishedhkkan akumo?*

Innu fans Associations aanu tharangale polum niyantrikkunnath ennu thonniyittundu. Thara aradhanaye ethirkkunnilla. Pakshe malayalaiyude thara aradhana samskaram vikalam aanu.    vidwesham, veruppu thudangiya adhama vikaranagal aanu Fans Associations padarthunnath. Enthinu thanakalude chinthaseshiye polum athu badhichille? Madampiyile anavashyamaya velluviikal FANS enna oru vibhagathinu vendi aayirunnille? Swantham srushiyodu cheytha aparadham alle athu? 

*"Madhyavayskar" aaya "avivahithan" aaya nayakanmarude madambitharangalum pramanitharavum okke srushtichukondirikkunna thankal ithinu enthu nyayeekaranam aanu nalkuka?*

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Hi Mr.Unnikrishnan, welcome to Forum Keralam.
> Of your scripts,my favourite movie is "The Tiger". Where did you get the spark of that script from? was it inspired from any real life incidents?


No....fiction, pure fiction

----------


## Dylan

Welcome to FK.
*Q:* What makes the Angry, Cynical Cop a safe brand of heroism in our cinema? Do you find it ironic that we like Him for the values He represents but love Him when He himself flouts rules to trash his superiors or belittle women with sexist remarks? Is He not a vent for our (the viewers') own lawless, chauvinistic traits, passed off as cool and anti-establishment?

----------


## kannappanunni

Do you think its a Good habit that Writers Turned into Director ?.

The current trend is after 1-2 films all writers turning to direction, we have lot of examples, in our view ( Film Lovers), this is the main struggle of Malayalam films. what's your opinion about this ?.

----------


## National Star

hi sir welcome to FK

1999 il jalamarmaram enna cinemakku best screen play award kittiya oraalaanu thaankal
annum mazhayayirunnu , antharangal enniva best telefilmukalkumula awardukalum nediyittundu

pakshe thaankalude cinemakalil suspensum actionum aanu kooduthal.. mel paranja ganathil pedunna oru cinema aduthu thanne pratheekshikaamo??

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Welcome to Forum kerala.
> All the best for your new project  thriller
> 
> Madamabiyil ulla.. fan base aya..(parunthinte chirakarium polathe dialogues)vendayirunnu ennu pinnedeppolenkilum thonniyittundo?


Frankly, I never wanted to write it. Some circumstances, entirely personal, compelled me to write it. Can I say, I regret doing it. Fortunately the "affected people--Mammukka, Padmakumar and T A Rasak-- are greater than me and they all remained my great friends even after the movie:)

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> *Hi Mr. Unnikrishnan, Wishing all the very best and all success for you and Thriller. Eagerly waiting for Thriller. Posters all adipoli..
> 
> One of my fav. character is Solomon in Vargam. Love to see a simillar firebrand role of Prithvi. Can i expect a simillar role in Thriller?*


Just wish me luck and lets hope for the best

----------


## Sagar Alias Jacky

Welcome to FK sir.

Madambi & Pramani were like twin films (similar in approach & packaging).
Why do you reckon one succeeded while the other failed?

What did you learn from that experience and how will that benefit you in the future?

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Hallo Unnikrishnan sir, Welcome to ForumKerala. Thaangal kooduthalum cheythittu ullath Political/Action movies aanu. Thaangalude Samvidhaanathil oru humor based padam pratheekshikaamo? Also Thaankalude ith vare ulla chitrangalil thaangalku ettavum ishtapetta Gaanam ethanu?


Oh, I love comedies. Ya, am doing a comedy next year> Rafi-Mercatin are writng for me. the movie will be produced by Vysakh Rajettan

----------


## E Y E M A X

Dear sir,

In most of the FK discussions we members come into the consensus that 85-95 is the golden era of commercial movies...While blaming the current industry as deteriorating,is it also true that the audience standard is also stooping down?What is your comment?

----------


## Day Dreamer

Sir
You made a HIT with SureshGopi in IG
Why not again Suresh Gopi in another police story Thriller. Suresh Gopi is a success formula for police movies

----------


## Jamesbond007

> Oh, I love comedies. Ya, am doing a comedy next year> Rafi-Mercatin are writng for me. the movie will be produced by Vysakh Rajettan


Seems very interesting project... Star cast aayo ?!

----------


## INDHUCH00DAN

> Oh, I love comedies. Ya, am doing a comedy next year> Rafi-Mercatin are writng for me. the movie will be produced by Vysakh Rajettan


*Ithile arayirikum Hero enne parayamo sir ??*

----------


## chandru

Sir sorry for being too much personal.. heard that u r a close relative of lalettan..is that true?

----------


## kannan

Dear Mr. Unnikrishnan

Pramaniyil Mamnte intro sceneil hero thozhikkunna can (cannas) move cheyyunnathu horizontal aaayanu ( its visible n d long shot). Next shotil 6 adi pokkamulla villante mukhathu pathikkukayum cheyyunnu. Itharam errors shradikkaarille? 

Arkum orutharathilum gunam cheyyaatha Pramani polulla cinemakal ozhivakkikoode. ?

----------


## rozzes

My question....

Ithu vare cheythathil ettavum samthripthi nalkiya chithram?enthu kondu? Pramaani cheyyumbol maadambi Mammoootye vechu edukkuka enna thonnal undaayrunnille?

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Welcome B.Unnikrishnan to FK.

Q) We heard news from many media websites that Pramani was profitable for producer? Was it a loss for distributors? Expecting a sincere answer.

----------


## Yuvaa

*Hallo Unnikrishnan sir, Welcome to ForumKerala*

** BIGM'S-ne vechu ini puthiya valla projectum ippo aduthenganum undavumo..?*

** Thilakanum FEFKA um ayittulla issue ellam theernno...??*

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> hello sir....
> 
> my questions:
> 
> why did you select Prithviraj for Thriller?
> 
> I heard that Thriller releasing on  oct 29th? If it is true it will clash with Amal Neerads Anwar which also have Prithviraj as hero. Do you think it is a good idea?
> 
> what do you call yourself? writer or director?


I wanted to do a cop movie with him, with a lot of action and music. 
Thriller's releasing date will be fixed only after taking into consideration all related factors.

I am a split personality:) One of my favorite lines is by a great poet:" i contain multitudes"

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> *sir, my question is , in all of your previous ventures you,yourself handling the script part.in future there is any chance to consider the scripts from other writers? how will you encourage new writers and people whoever wants to enter in to the field of direction? if you will get a thrilling story from outside ,you will make a film with that script?*


As I have already mentioned, Rafi Mercartin are writing for me. And, my next bi-lingual film is written by Anjali Menon

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> *Hallo Unnikrishnan sir, Welcome to ForumKerala*
> 
> ** BIGM'S-ne vechu ini puthiya valla projectum ippo aduthenganum undavumo..?*
> 
> ** Thilakanum FEFKA um ayittulla issue ellam theernno...??*


No...not soon....

illaththa prasnangal theernoonu parayunnathil arthamillallo....

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> why pramani after madambi??.............


In retrospect< it was a mistake...

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Welcome to FK.
> *Q:* What makes the Angry, Cynical Cop a safe brand of heroism in our cinema? Do you find it ironic that we like Him for the values He represents but love Him when He himself flouts rules to trash his superiors or belittle women with sexist remarks? Is He not a vent for our (the viewers') own lawless, chauvinistic traits, passed off as cool and anti-establishment?


Yes....your psycho-analytic reading touche upon a major truth.

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Do you think its a Good habit that Writers Turned into Director ?.
> 
> The current trend is after 1-2 films all writers turning to direction, we have lot of examples, in our view ( Film Lovers), this is the main struggle of Malayalam films. what's your opinion about this ?.


Why not? Only thing is that the writer who decides to be a director should do some learning before venturing into the final act.

----------


## Shankar Das

sir thangalil nin puthumukangale vech oru film pratheekshikkamo..??

----------


## xyz

Hello Sir, Welcome to FK

Why you are always attempting to make  formula films? Are you not dare enough to come out of the box? Or do you want to play a secure game always?

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> hi sir welcome to FK
> 
> 1999 il jalamarmaram enna cinemakku best screen play award kittiya oraalaanu thaankal
> annum mazhayayirunnu , antharangal enniva best telefilmukalkumula awardukalum nediyittundu
> 
> pakshe thaankalude cinemakalil suspensum actionum aanu kooduthal.. mel paranja ganathil pedunna oru cinema aduthu thanne pratheekshikaamo??


Of course. I am doing the masala stuff to make some money for making my kind of films. I will do such a film with my own money by the end of next year. And the film I am directing with Anjali's screenplay will be something different, though it's funny romance.

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Welcome to FK sir.
> 
> Madambi & Pramani were like twin films (similar in approach & packaging).
> Why do you reckon one succeeded while the other failed?
> 
> What did you learn from that experience and how will that benefit you in the future?


Guess i have answered this in another way,

----------


## roshanpeter

*Hello Sir welcome to fk..my question...*

*എന്താണ് ഇന്നത്തെ സിനിമ ഉടെ പ്രതിസന്ധി യുടെ  യെതാര്*ത്ത കാരണം...

പ്രേക്ഷകരുടെ മാറിയ അഭിരുചി ആണോ അതോ....
അന്യ ഭാഷ ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ തള്ളി കയറ്റം ആണോ.......?*
*അതോ നല്ല കലാകാരന്മാരുടെ അഭാവം ആണോ.........?*

----------


## ParamasivaM

Would you prefer jayaram or dileep for comedy films , if oppurtunity arrives?

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Dear sir,
> 
> In most of the FK discussions we members come into the consensus that 85-95 is the golden era of commercial movies...While blaming the current industry as deteriorating,is it also true that the audience standard is also stooping down?What is your comment?


You said it....

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Seems very interesting project... Star cast aayo ?!


No...yet to be finalised

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Dear sir,
> 
> In most of the FK discussions we members come into the consensus that 85-95 is the golden era of commercial movies...While blaming the current industry as deteriorating,is it also true that the audience standard is also stooping down?What is your comment?


u said it....it's so true....

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Sir sorry for being too much personal.. heard that u r a close relative of lalettan..is that true?


True....infact I am his uncle:)

----------


## John Raj

sir,
Ethu pole oru forum oru cinemayude vijayathinu sahaayakam aanu ennu thonniyittundo???

----------


## Samachayan

*hi.. sir
welcome to FK
saw ur Thriller"s stills..
**feels some scenes of BigB nd SAJ..
why like that
*

----------


## Johny

oru ezhuthukaran samvidhayankante kuppayam aniyumpol,
practically malayala cinemaykk oru ezhuthukarane koodi nashtamavukayalle....?

directior, enna labelilil kazhivu theliyicha orupaad
seniour directors nummuk undennnirikke..
writtersinte ee chuvadumattam nalla cinemakal undakunnathinu thamsamakunnille...?

enthaanu thangalude abhiprayam

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

*Dear Unnikrishnan sir do u think that introducing multiplex culture into kerala cities will accelerate the entertaining qulity of malayalam movies???????*

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Dear Mr. Unnikrishnan
> 
> Pramaniyil Mamnte intro sceneil hero thozhikkunna can (cannas) move cheyyunnathu horizontal aaayanu ( its visible n d long shot). Next shotil 6 adi pokkamulla villante mukhathu pathikkukayum cheyyunnu. Itharam errors shradikkaarille? 
> 
> Arkum orutharathilum gunam cheyyaatha Pramani polulla cinemakal ozhivakkikoode. ?


Those mistakes are to be averted. And, abt, Pramaani....In retrospect, i realise the film was a mistake, though i still like the way it posed politics and development at the Panjayat level.

----------


## samsha22

Sir,
will you give us some exclusive update about projects in future, just like our member Ranjith Shanker does (passenger)? It will be an honour for FKians to have previliged members like you.

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Welcome B.Unnikrishnan to FK.
> 
> Q) We heard news from many media websites that Pramani was profitable for producer? Was it a loss for distributors? Expecting a sincere answer.


Producer made a big profit. The distributers incurred loss. But the producer shall be paying them back a decent sum this week.

----------


## Bheeman Reghu

*Sir,

Wide Releasing  Oru Cinemayude Vijayathinu Etra Matram Panku Vahikkunnundu...?

Oru Intial Edukkuka Ennullathu Allallo Nammude Udhesham Padam Oduka Ennullathalle....

Wide Releasing Kaaranam Pettanu Cinemakal Theateril Ninnu Povukayum Cheyyunnu...


Enthanu Wide Relesine Kurichulla Abhiprayam.?*

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> sir thangalil nin puthumukangale vech oru film pratheekshikkamo..??


Certainly u can expect....

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Hello Sir, Welcome to FK
> 
> Why you are always attempting to make  formula films? Are you not dare enough to come out of the box? Or do you want to play a secure game always?


Guess i have answered this one also.....

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Would you prefer jayaram or dileep for comedy films , if oppurtunity arrives?


No...I will not

----------


## xyz

> Guess i have answered this one also.....


Sure. Ofcourse you have to look after your family. At the same time as a film maker, you must be having some commitments towards the society and audience. Because they are your bread winners. So, we hope at any point of time you will repay it?

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

Why? If Dileep/Jayaram is the apt actor to do that role?

----------


## Day Dreamer

> No...I will not


Why sir. Why u wont prefer Jayaram or Dileep for comedy roles? Please answer if you can...

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> sir,
> Ethu pole oru forum oru cinemayude vijayathinu sahaayakam aanu ennu thonniyittundo???


I certainly believe forums like this are essential to the growth of any form of art.

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> *hi.. sir
> welcome to FK
> saw ur Thriller"s stills..
> **feels some scenes of BigB nd SAJ..
> why like that
> *


That is just a personal feeling. The film is entirely different from the cited films.

----------


## noonu

Dear Unni krishnan,
Malayala cinema innu neridunna prathisanthikalude oru karanam ivideyulla cinema sangadayude thalapathirikunnaver anennulla sreenivasante nireekshanthe kurichu thankalude prathikaranam orikkal koodi fk kku vendi vykthamakkamo?

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> oru ezhuthukaran samvidhayankante kuppayam aniyumpol,
> practically malayala cinemaykk oru ezhuthukarane koodi nashtamavukayalle....?
> 
> directior, enna labelilil kazhivu theliyicha orupaad
> seniour directors nummuk undennnirikke..
> writtersinte ee chuvadumattam nalla cinemakal undakunnathinu thamsamakunnille...?
> 
> enthaanu thangalude abhiprayam


Gone are those times when the director is a non-writer....

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> *Sir,
> 
> Wide Releasing  Oru Cinemayude Vijayathinu Etra Matram Panku Vahikkunnundu...?
> 
> Oru Intial Edukkuka Ennullathu Allallo Nammude Udhesham Padam Oduka Ennullathalle....
> 
> Wide Releasing Kaaranam Pettanu Cinemakal Theateril Ninnu Povukayum Cheyyunnu...
> 
> 
> Enthanu Wide Relesine Kurichulla Abhiprayam.?*


Wide releasing oru thathvamenna nilayil angeekarikkappedanam. oru cinema evideyum release cheyyaamenkil. athu ethra stationsil release cheyyanamennathu nirmaathavinu viduka.

----------


## Saaradhi

*sir,

Now,Tamil industries going more for realistic films in low budget and these all commercially success too, why cant malayalam industry too cant consider such treatment like subramaniapuram, nadodikal etc???
*

----------


## swiss

sir,in recent future there is any chance of a non-malayalam movie from you??

----------


## ParamasivaM

Do you feel that malayalam films lack good music directors now?..  good melodies are rare now.. last ones were from your movie madambi.. (Amma mazhakkarinu...) why is this happening?..

----------


## ballu

thriller paul vada case ine base cheythu anu ennu parayunathu sheri ano?

do u think it will hype the project?

----------


## veecee

anya bhasha chitrangal 2 weeks kazhinje release cheyyan anuvadikullolo ennu parayunnathu balisham alle? whats your opinion on it?

----------


## Warlord

Dear Unnikrishnan

Is there any need to prevent the release of other language movies at the time of release of malayalam movies? Film nallathanengil theerchayayum prekshakar kanan undakumallo.

----------


## hussar

*pramani enna cinema mammottiyude date kittiyappol undaya padam ano, mammottiye vechu oru padam cheyyanam enna agraham kondundaya oru cinema ayirunno? atho aa kadhapathram mammottiku yojichathayathu kondu aa cinemayilekku vannathano?*

----------


## Rachu

thaangalkku ettavum ishtapetta 5 malayalam cinemakalude peru parayaamo?

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Sure. Ofcourse you have to look after your family. At the same time as a film maker, you must be having some commitments towards the society and audience. Because they are your bread winners. So, we hope at any point of time you will repay it?


I have already answered your question. I will be making my kind of cinema with my own money, knowing fully well that the money will be lost. I have done that. At a time when i was not financially comfortable, i invested the first advance i got from a producer in the film, JALAMARMARAM--my first screenpalay, which won me an award. Have u seen the film? no. Because there was no distributer to buy it. We travelled with the film carrying a video projector and showed it the people across the state. Annum Mazhayyayiruunnu, my tele-film which won many awards was also produced by me.
And about repaying...I am not that romantic politically. When the great poet W B Yeats died---he had fought for Ireland's freedom---, another poet W H Auden wrote:  Ireland has her weather and madness still, for poetry makes nothing happen.
I am not a cynic; but, still. i believe we live in a time when art makes nothing happen.

----------


## roshanpeter

*
Hello Mr.Unnikrishanan....
Kalakaran maarkku sanghadana ennullathinodu thaankal jojikkunnundo...?
Kalakaaranu  enthinaanu sanghadana...?

Kalakaranmaarkku vilakkerpeduthunna nadapadiyodu thaankal jojikkunnundo....?

*

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Dear Unni krishnan,
> Malayala cinema innu neridunna prathisanthikalude oru karanam ivideyulla cinema sangadayude thalapathirikunnaver anennulla sreenivasante nireekshanthe kurichu thankalude prathikaranam orikkal koodi fk kku vendi vykthamakkamo?


No...i hve already spoken abt it in the media

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> anya bhasha chitrangal 2 weeks kazhinje release cheyyan anuvadikullolo ennu parayunnathu balisham alle? whats your opinion on it?


Baalisamannu.....

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Do you feel that malayalam films lack good music directors now?..  good melodies are rare now.. last ones were from your movie madambi.. (Amma mazhakkarinu...) why is this happening?..


It all depends on how you elicit great music from the music director. I can assure you that thriller's songs will rock. Dharan is simply amazing....

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> thriller paul vada case ine base cheythu anu ennu parayunathu sheri ano?
> 
> do u think it will hype the project?


Hype or no hype, I am ruthlessly judged by the people. After the first show the film survives only if the people find it interesting.

----------


## moviezz

Dr. Unnikrishnan,

Why are our writers and directors not thinking out of the box? Why can't we follow the recent Tamil trend of getting a story, then delevoping it in to a meaningful script and then visualize the film. Here it does not seem that we invest lot of time in the planning of the product.

----------


## plk

sir...do u think...you will once be capable of creating those  extraordinary classic movies which were created in the 80's by our  esteemed directors...something we miss these days..i mean do u really from ur  heart believe that u can change the conventional malayalam cinema??

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> thaangalkku ettavum ishtapetta 5 malayalam cinemakalude peru parayaamo?


It's a random selection:

Yavanika, Elippathayam, Oridaththoru phayalvaan, Chintavishtayaaya..., New Delhi, Manichitrathaazhu....the list is of course incomplete....

----------


## Day Dreamer

Sir,
If Vinayan asks a script from you, will you give?

----------


## Sagar Alias Jacky

Sir,

What should a director aim at?

Toe the people's line (do films to their tastes)

or

Make the people toe your line (be a trendsetter)

----------


## ParamasivaM

Sir, has editing/effects has a bigger part in movies success nowadays?..like in shaji kailas movies with lots of camera gimmiks?

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> *
> Hello Mr.Unnikrishanan....
> Kalakaran maarkku sanghadana ennullathinodu thaankal jojikkunnundo...?
> Kalakaaranu  enthinaanu sanghadana...?
> 
> Kalakaranmaarkku vilakkerpeduthunna nadapadiyodu thaankal jojikkunnundo....?
> 
> *


Sanghadana venam. Cinema ettavum adhikam thozhil chooshanamulla idamaanu. Kalakkaranenthinanu sanghadana ennu thaankal chodikkunnathucharitramariyaathathu kondanu. Tagore, Vyloppilly, Basheer, Thakazhi...ivarellam sanghadanakalil veerode pravarthichavaraanu. ur question reveals a typical middle class stance that alienates the artist from the socio-political world and puts him/her in the freezer

----------


## guru

sir,

Thankal mattu chila Directorsinine pole fans associationukale puchathode kaanunna oru vyakthiyalla ennu enikku thonunu. fans associationukal inathe ee kaalaghattathil anivaryamalle ? padathinu initila undakkan athu nalathupole sahaayikkunnile ? enthaanu thankalude abhipraayam?

----------


## Samachayan

*hi sir.
Innathe Film Marketing ne patti thaankal enthu parayunnu?
Mosham Marketing kaaranam Loudspeaker,Palerimanikyam thudangiya ethrayo nalla chithrangal Prekshakar kaanaathe povunnu..
Marketingil Malayalam cinema iniyum Mechappedende?
Playhouse,marikar thudangiya Companikal Marketingil valare Pinnilaanu.
Ennaal Mulakupadam enna Company Marketingil Valare Munnilethiyathu kondalle Pokkiriraja polulla Thattupolippan cinema kal vijayikkunnathu?
Innu Malayalathil oru padathinte Trailer varunnathu Releasinu 8 or 6 divasam okke mumpaanu..
Itharam Kaaryangal thaankalude varaan povunna Chithrangalil Shradhikkumo?*

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Sir,
> If Vinayan asks a script from you, will you give?


I am too small...

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> sir...do u think...you will once be capable of creating those  extraordinary classic movies which were created in the 80's by our  esteemed directors...something we miss these days..i mean do u really from ur  heart believe that u can change the conventional malayalam cinema??


No...I can't...am not that gifted....

----------


## Saaradhi

*
Rumours are there that some stars involve in the script matters and suggest some changes for their strategy..Is that healthy?
*

----------


## Shankar Das

oru  sadharana prekshakan enne nilayil thangalk etavum ishtapetta malayalam actor aranu..??

----------


## madhavan1984

Dear unni sir,
pradhiba daridryam ano malayala cinemayude pradisandhi 
ato prekshakarude apachayam ano pradhisandhi??????

----------


## plk

sir..who has been ur rolemodel till this moment of your life??can u just explain why it has been so??

----------


## realcinemas

Welcome To forum Keralam Unni Krishnan Sir.

Hope you will visit us whenever you get time.

Any special message to all Forum Keralam members ? (Something which has always motivated you in life ?)

Good luck with all your future ventures, looking forward to it.

----------


## MESSENGER

Hello Sir,

Do you have any dream project in your mind?

----------


## Ace of Spades

Sir,

What are some of your favorite movies in other languages?

----------


## MESSENGER

Sir,

An interesting question on behalf on all FKites,

If anyone of us approach you with a good one line story script, could you spend some time to discuss? 

On your films, I liked the climax combination scene of Madambi (Lal-KPAC Lalitha) scene a lot. Which is your favourite movie?

----------


## Day Dreamer

The Interview is Over

Thank you sir for your valuable time

----------


## Lakkooran

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RFJgLR8ZPk]YouTube - Mr.B Unnikrishnan.wmv[/ame]

----------


## Day Dreamer

> *Hi sir,, Happy to see u here, my first question is.....*
> 
> *U made films with all superstars like  mohanlal,mammootty,suresh gopi, even now with prithvi, do u think that  the superstardom is a barrier to make a realistic movie???*


Well, the answer is both yes and no; the very concept of the superstar  itself is very unrealistic and "larger than life." So when you make a  film relying on the super star value( an imaginary value), the film  becomes unrealistic. But our superstars are great actors too. if you  make use of them that way, you end up making a "realistic' ( again, a  dubious category) film.





> Hi Mr.Unnikrishnan, welcome to Forum Keralam.
> Of your scripts,my favourite movie is "The Tiger". Where did you get the  spark of that script from? was it inspired from any real life  incidents?


No....fiction, pure fiction




> Welcome to Forum kerala.
> All the best for your new project  thriller
> 
> Madamabiyil ulla.. fan base aya..(parunthinte chirakarium polathe dialogues)vendayirunnu ennu pinnedeppolenkilum thonniyittundo?


Frankly, I never wanted to write it. Some circumstances, entirely  personal, compelled me to write it. Can I say, I regret doing it.  Fortunately the "affected people--Mammukka, Padmakumar and T A Rasak--  are greater than me and they all remained my great friends even after  the movie:)





> *Hi Mr.  Unnikrishnan, Wishing all the very best and all success for you and  Thriller. Eagerly waiting for Thriller. Posters all adipoli..
> 
> One of my fav. character is Solomon in Vargam. Love to see a simillar  firebrand role of Prithvi. Can i expect a simillar role in Thriller?*


Just wish me luck and lets hope for the best






> Hallo  Unnikrishnan sir, Welcome to ForumKerala. Thaangal kooduthalum  cheythittu ullath Political/Action movies aanu. Thaangalude  Samvidhaanathil oru humor based padam pratheekshikaamo? Also Thaankalude  ith vare ulla chitrangalil thaangalku ettavum ishtapetta Gaanam ethanu?


Oh, I love comedies. Ya, am doing a comedy next year> Rafi-Mercatin  are writng for me. the movie will be produced by Vysakh Rajettan





> hello sir....
> 
> my questions:
> 
> why did you select Prithviraj for Thriller?
> 
> I heard that Thriller releasing on oct 29th? If it is true it will clash  with Amal Neerad’s Anwar which also have Prithviraj as hero. Do you  think it is a good idea?
> 
> what do you call yourself? writer or director?


I wanted to do a cop movie with him, with a lot of action and music. 
Thriller's releasing date will be fixed only after taking into consideration all related factors.

I am a split personality:) One of my favorite lines is by a great poet:" i contain multitudes"




> *sir, my question is , in all of your  previous ventures you,yourself handling the script part.in future there  is any chance to consider the scripts from other writers? how will you  encourage new writers and people whoever wants to enter in to the field  of direction? if you will get a thrilling story from outside ,you will  make a film with that script?*


As I have already mentioned, Rafi Mercartin are writing for me. And, my next bi-lingual film is written by Anjali Menon




> *Hallo Unnikrishnan sir, Welcome to ForumKerala*
> 
> ** BIGM'S-ne vechu ini puthiya valla projectum ippo aduthenganum undavumo..?*
> 
> ** Thilakanum FEFKA um ayittulla issue ellam theernno...??*


No...not soon....

illaththa prasnangal theernoonu parayunnathil arthamillallo....




> why pramani after madambi??.............


In retrospect< it was a mistake...





> Welcome to FK.
> *Q:* What makes the Angry, Cynical Cop a safe brand of heroism in  our cinema? Do you find it ironic that we like Him for the values He  represents but love Him when He himself flouts rules to trash his  superiors or belittle women with sexist remarks? Is He not a vent for  our (the viewers') own lawless, chauvinistic traits, passed off as cool  and anti-establishment?


Yes....your psycho-analytic reading touche upon a major truth.





> Do you think its a Good habit that Writers Turned into Director ?.
> 
> The current trend is after 1-2 films all writers turning to direction,  we have lot of examples, in our view ( Film Lovers), this is the main  struggle of Malayalam films. what's your opinion about this ?.


Why not? Only thing is that the writer who decides to be a director should do some learning before venturing into the final act.




> hi sir welcome to FK
> 
> 1999 il jalamarmaram enna cinemakku best screen play award kittiya oraalaanu thaankal
> annum mazhayayirunnu , antharangal enniva best telefilmukalkumula awardukalum nediyittundu
> 
> pakshe thaankalude cinemakalil suspensum actionum aanu kooduthal.. mel  paranja ganathil pedunna oru cinema aduthu thanne pratheekshikaamo??


Of course. I am doing the masala stuff to make some money for making my  kind of films. I will do such a film with my own money by the end of  next year. And the film I am directing with Anjali's screenplay will be  something different, though it's funny romance.

----------


## Day Dreamer

> Welcome to FK sir.
> 
> Madambi & Pramani were like twin films (similar in approach & packaging).
> Why do you reckon one succeeded while the other failed?
> 
> What did you learn from that experience and how will that benefit you in the future?


Guess i have answered this in another way,




> Dear sir,
> 
> In most of the FK discussions we members come into the consensus that  85-95 is the golden era of commercial movies...While blaming the current  industry as deteriorating,is it also true that the audience standard is  also stooping down?What is your comment?


You said it....




> Seems very interesting project... Star cast aayo ?!


No...yet to be finalised





> Dear sir,
> 
> In most of the FK discussions we members come into the consensus that  85-95 is the golden era of commercial movies...While blaming the current  industry as deteriorating,is it also true that the audience standard is  also stooping down?What is your comment?


u said it....it's so true....





> Sir sorry for being too much personal.. heard  that u r a close relative of lalettan..is that true?


True....infact I am his uncle:)





> Dear Mr. Unnikrishnan
> 
> Pramaniyil Mamnte intro sceneil hero thozhikkunna can  (cannas) move cheyyunnathu horizontal aaayanu ( its visible n d long  shot). Next shotil 6 adi pokkamulla villante mukhathu pathikkukayum  cheyyunnu. Itharam errors shradikkaarille? 
> 
> Arkum orutharathilum gunam cheyyaatha Pramani polulla cinemakal ozhivakkikoode. ?


Those mistakes are to be averted. And, abt, Pramaani....In retrospect, i  realise the film was a mistake, though i still like the way it posed  politics and development at the Panjayat level.





> Welcome B.Unnikrishnan to FK.
> 
> Q) We heard news from many media websites that Pramani was profitable  for producer? Was it a loss for distributors? Expecting a sincere  answer.


Producer made a big profit. The distributers incurred loss. But the producer shall be paying them back a decent sum this week.



> sir thangalil nin puthumukangale vech oru film pratheekshikkamo..??


Certainly u can expect....




> Hello Sir, Welcome to FK
> 
> Why you are always attempting to make formula films? Are you not dare  enough to come out of the box? Or do you want to play a secure game  always?


Guess i have answered this one also.....





> Would you prefer jayaram or dileep for comedy films , if oppurtunity arrives?


No...I will not





> sir,
> Ethu pole oru forum oru cinemayude vijayathinu sahaayakam aanu ennu thonniyittundo???


I certainly believe forums like this are essential to the growth of any form of art.




> *hi.. sir
> welcome to FK
> saw ur Thriller"s stills..
> **feels some scenes of BigB nd SAJ..
> why like that
> *


That is just a personal feeling. The film is entirely different from the cited films.




> oru ezhuthukaran samvidhayankante kuppayam aniyumpol,
> practically malayala cinemaykk oru ezhuthukarane koodi nashtamavukayalle....?
> 
> directior, enna labelilil kazhivu theliyicha orupaad
> seniour directors nummuk undennnirikke..
> writtersinte ee chuvadumattam nalla cinemakal undakunnathinu thamsamakunnille...?
> 
> enthaanu thangalude abhiprayam


Gone are those times when the director is a non-writer....

----------


## Day Dreamer

> *Sir,
> 
> Wide Releasing  Oru Cinemayude Vijayathinu Etra Matram Panku Vahikkunnundu...?
> 
> Oru Intial Edukkuka Ennullathu Allallo Nammude Udhesham Padam Oduka Ennullathalle....
> 
> Wide Releasing Kaaranam Pettanu Cinemakal Theateril Ninnu Povukayum Cheyyunnu...
> 
> 
> Enthanu Wide Relesine Kurichulla Abhiprayam.?*


Wide releasing oru thathvamenna nilayil angeekarikkappedanam. oru cinema  evideyum release cheyyaamenkil. athu ethra stationsil release  cheyyanamennathu nirmaathavinu viduka.




> Sure. Ofcourse you have to look after your family. At  the same time as a film maker, you must be having some commitments  towards the society and audience. Because they are your bread winners.  So, we hope at any point of time you will repay it?


I have already answered your question. I will be making my kind of  cinema with my own money, knowing fully well that the money will be  lost. I have done that. At a time when i was not financially  comfortable, i invested the first advance i got from a producer in the  film, JALAMARMARAM--my first screenpalay, which won me an award. Have u  seen the film? no. Because there was no distributer to buy it. We  travelled with the film carrying a video projector and showed it the  people across the state. Annum Mazhayyayiruunnu, my tele-film which won  many awards was also produced by me.
And about repaying...I am not that romantic politically. When the great  poet W B Yeats died---he had fought for Ireland's freedom---, another  poet W H Auden wrote: Ireland has her weather and madness still, for  poetry makes nothing happen.
I am not a cynic; but, still. i believe we live in a time when art makes nothing happen.





> Dear Unni krishnan,
> Malayala cinema innu neridunna prathisanthikalude oru karanam ivideyulla  cinema sangadayude thalapathirikunnaver anennulla sreenivasante  nireekshanthe kurichu thankalude prathikaranam orikkal koodi fk kku  vendi vykthamakkamo?


No...i hve already spoken abt it in the media




> anya bhasha chitrangal 2 weeks kazhinje release  cheyyan anuvadikullolo ennu parayunnathu balisham alle? whats your  opinion on it?


Baalisamannu.....




> Do you feel that malayalam films lack good music  directors now?.. good melodies are rare now.. last ones were from your  movie madambi.. (Amma mazhakkarinu...) why is this happening?..


It all depends on how you elicit great music from the music director. I  can assure you that thriller's songs will rock. Dharan is simply  amazing....




> thriller paul vada case ine base cheythu anu ennu parayunathu sheri ano?
> 
> do u think it will hype the project?


Hype or no hype, I am ruthlessly judged by the people. After the first  show the film survives only if the people find it interesting.

quote=Rachu;2492782]thaangalkku ettavum ishtapetta 5 malayalam cinemakalude peru parayaamo?[/quote]

It's a random selection:

Yavanika, Elippathayam, Oridaththoru phayalvaan, Chintavishtayaaya...,  New Delhi, Manichitrathaazhu....the list is of course incomplete....




> *
> Hello Mr.Unnikrishanan....
> Kalakaran maarkku sanghadana ennullathinodu thaankal jojikkunnundo...?
> Kalakaaranu  enthinaanu sanghadana...?
> 
> Kalakaranmaarkku vilakkerpeduthunna nadapadiyodu thaankal jojikkunnundo....?
> 
> *


Sanghadana venam. Cinema ettavum adhikam thozhil chooshanamulla  idamaanu. Kalakkaranenthinanu sanghadana ennu thaankal  chodikkunnathucharitramariyaathathu kondanu. Tagore, Vyloppilly,  Basheer, Thakazhi...ivarellam sanghadanakalil veerode  pravarthichavaraanu. ur question reveals a typical middle class stance  that alienates the artist from the socio-political world and puts  him/her in the freezer




> Sir,
> If Vinayan asks a script from you, will you give?


I am too small...




> sir...do u think...you will once be capable of  creating those extraordinary classic movies which were created in the  80's by our esteemed directors...something we miss these days..i mean do  u really from ur heart believe that u can change the conventional  malayalam cinema??


No...I can't...am not that gifted....

----------

